# dragons :)



## jigaard (Jul 19, 2016)

hello, i'm french (i have a middle level in English)

and for progress i'll be try to discuss in this forum

So, i'm passionnate to dragons since i saw the hobbit 2
and after i has eat a lot of novels with dragons (pern, eragon, robin hobb etc ...)

so, for throwing a topic :

what do you think to smaug ? 
I would have liked it to survive in the 3th film


excuse me for syntax errors


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 19, 2016)

Smaug is great, and him dying so soon in the early film is what killed it for me, pun fully intended and unintended. 

I personally like Drago from Dragonheart 3 more, but that movie was all kinds of bad because of the main character. Though if you're a fan of dragons, there's no true loss!


----------



## jigaard (Jul 19, 2016)

yes i have forget  dragonheart 3  i saw this movie recently, and that is true he is beautiful

and the other hand they raped saphira in the movie adaptation from the book  lol
(feathers on a dragon wtf, but it's my opinion)


----------

